# Router or Table saw for Box Joints



## 7ROUTERS (Oct 11, 2011)

I have been wanting to make a jig to make box joints that either works on my table saw,router table or both. I just do this for a hobby so I am not looking for production,just an end result that looks good and is not a hassle to make. I have plans to make a jig for box joints to use on both the router table and/or table saw. I am looking for someone that has expirience in this area and want to know your preferance if you have one on this. I also own an Omnijig that has capabilities (with certain attachments) to do the same. Does anybody have any input on this?Does anyone perfer the router table,Omnijig or table saw?

Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

How about one that can be used on both..tools..looks like a easy one to copy, you can also just buy parts from Woodhaven

Woodhaven Box Joint Jig HD - YouTube

Woodhaven - Woodworking Tools, Supply & Equipment

The one that's hard to do on the router table is the 1/8" wide finger( box joint) but not on the table saw..makes this type of jig a real plus for the shop..

===





7ROUTERS said:


> I have been wanting to make a jig to make box joints that either works on my table saw,router table or both. I just do this for a hobby so I am not looking for production,just an end result that looks good and is not a hassle to make. I have plans to make a jig for box joints to use on both the router table and/or table saw. I am looking for someone that has expirience in this area and want to know your preferance if you have one on this. I also own an Omnijig that has capabilities (with certain attachments) to do the same. Does anybody have any input on this?Does anyone perfer the router table,Omnijig or table saw?
> 
> Greg


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

And so once again I find myself wanting to thank Bob for his finesse with on topic replies complete with the 'links' that matter!.

10 seconds into my first time through the video I noticed the miter attached to the jig used what I will call 'common tracking' , as opposed to the 'rinky dink crapolla tracking' found on some lower end shop tools (including my first and so far only TS). I threw up a pic of both the track and the miter that mates with it. Many, if not most track based accessories require a uniform width 'rectangular' through-way along the entire track.

My first attempt to make a crude box point jig is stalled by with the 'track compatibility' twist.

One inspirational aspect of the video is that it supports the idea of joining a 'light weight' jig to the table's existing miter totally eliminating the need to build a 'huge sled'. And since I did luck into a RAS, I don't need a 'monster cross cut sled' as much as I thought I did last month.

Perhaps more important, in less than 3 minutes, it showed how simple this box joint thing can be with either a TS or a RT.


----------



## zarpman (Oct 30, 2011)

Greg, I sent away to Amazon and purchased the Freud SBOX8 box joint blade for 1/4'' and 3/8'' box joints for my table saw. The blade is super smooth and does an excellent job. Some craftsmen perfer the router table however I do mine for small drawers (etc.) on the table saw. I sent for a factory jig and both work well as long as you back up your material with scrap. Good Luck zarpman Melbourne, Fl.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

wbh1963 said:


> And so once again I find myself wanting to thank Bob for his finesse with on topic replies complete with the 'links' that matter!.


I assure you if it is available online Bob is going to find it, or if it is nearly impossible to build Bob has accomplished the task and made it look easy.

I have the Woodhaven Box Joint Jig and really like its simplicity. I don't have a table saw, but it does work well on the router table. I made backing boards of MDF for 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 inch to prevent tear out in the joints I most often cut. In my opinion Woodhaven has some of the finest tools available for down and dirty woodworking. I also have one of their planers and the cutters that go with it and it does an excellent job at leveling and planing boards with a router.


----------



## 7ROUTERS (Oct 11, 2011)

*Thanks for the info.*



bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> How about one that can be used on both..tools..looks like a easy one to copy, you can also just buy parts from Woodhaven
> 
> ...


There is a similar jig offered by Woodcraft as well.They both look excellent. I just found some plans to make a shop made jig that I think I am going to try.Fully adjustable from 1/8"-13/16". It came out of a magazine from Woodsmith. Bob, it sounds like you have made these joints before.Besides the 1/8" being hard to do on the Router Table,do you have a preferance on making joints on a TS or Router Table ?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg

I do like the router table over the table saw, the saw blade get the hair on the back of my neck up most of the time...

I have made my own box jig for the table saw but it was just a bit lame if I recall I got it out of WoodSmith mag.no true way to index the cuts like the Woodhaven jig for all the sizes (1/8" to 2" ) I'm going to buy just that part and make a copy of .
Woodhaven jig.

===



7ROUTERS said:


> There is a similar jig offered by Woodcraft as well.They both look excellent. I just found some plans to make a shop made jig that I think I am going to try.Fully adjustable from 1/8"-13/16". It came out of a magazine from Woodsmith. Bob, it sounds like you have made these joints before.Besides the 1/8" being hard to do on the Router Table,do you have a preferance on making joints on a TS or Router Table ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Greg


----------



## 7ROUTERS (Oct 11, 2011)

*Thanks for the advice.*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Greg
> 
> I do like the router table over the table saw, the saw blade get the hair on the back of my neck up most of the time...
> 
> ...


I will proceed with the plans I have for the box joint jig and share with all. It is universal as far as using it on the TS or Router Table. I also just received my box joint accessories for my Porter Cable Omnijig. That looks like it is limited to either 1/4" or 1/2" box joints though. I will also let you know how that goes.


----------

